# VZW FU + Booloader unlock... Now what?



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

First i will like to start off with a nice thanks to all the devs out there and especially the devs that helped do any work on these phones.

****** MAJOR NOTE: ******
*Wear an E-Condom!!!!!* *And protect your device....*
_*Das7982 *_wrote a nice TuT on how to backup and build an Odin image with whatever you would like.

Here it is:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1777579

_FYI _
_If you are having issues doing this through command promts in adb and need to remount, and the "adb remount" command is not working try this:_

_adb devices_​_[make sure your device is connected first of all]_​_adb shell_​_su_​_mount -o remount,rw -t rfs /dev/block/stl9 /system_​
Now that that is out of the way, what can we install...

[NOTE: _Alpha_ & *Beta* & _*Nightlies*_ & *Noob Friendly*]

*ROMS:*
_*[Roms bootloader unlocked]*_
*1.* AOKP d2vzw JB Preview Build (_BMc08GT_) [http://rootzwiki.com...review-builds/]

*2. *AOKP JB d2vzw (_kwes1020_) [http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1842971]

*3. *Beans Custom Stock Rom R9 _(Now with Aroma Installer) _[http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1768209]

*4. *_*CM10*_:
[http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1840414]
(Gapps for CM10 *http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip*)

_*[Kexec based roms]*_
(Links coming... Need permission i think >0,o< )
AOKP 6.1 [http://rootzwiki.com...-milestone-61/]
AOKP d2vzw JB Preview Build [http://rootzwiki.com...review-builds/]*(****NOTE: YOU**MIGHT** NEED HAVE THE BOOTLOADER UNLOCKED FOR THIS ROM.... **LOOKING INTO THIS******)* EDIT as per post #8
Beans Custom Stock Rom R8 [http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1768209]
CleanRom 1.3 SP2 Vralg1 [http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1832070]
_CM9/CM10_ [http://rootzwiki.com...lling-cm9cm10/]
*HighOnAndroid v0.1* [http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1835096]
*Liquid Smooth JB v2.0 (Beta 2.0)* [http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1831649]
NoSympathys Stock OTA 100% Deodexed Zipaligned Rom Vralf2/Vralg1 7.26.2012 [http://rootzwiki.com...ipaligned-rom/]
_Paranoid Android 1.9.5a_ [http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1791126]
Redemption Rom 2.0 Aroma Installer [http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1833867]
_*Synergy Rom v1.7# Nightlies*_ [http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1792499]*(****NOTE: YOU MIGHT NEED HAVE THE BOOTLOADER UNLOCKED FOR THIS ROM.... LOOKING INTO THIS****)*
*XTC Rom (Beta)* [http://rootzwiki.com...wbeta-xtc-rom/]

*KERNELS:*
(TBD looking for more info)
1. *AOSP JB minimalistic lean kernel v0.6 lean kernel (kexec and non kexec flavors)*
[http://rootzwiki.com...05-beta-81612/]
2. *[Touchwiz] Leankernel: minimalistic kernel (kexec and non kexec flavors) v0.2.2*
[http://rootzwiki.com...rnel-819-v022/]

*RECOVERIES:*
(****NOTE: As per forum releaseand infor only his as the other verisions and recoveries arent verified not to ave bugs or other i effects)

*1.* *CWM 6.0.1.0 *via EZ Recovery --> http://rootzwiki.com...-app-ya-dingus/
*2.* *CWM 6.0.1.2 *via Odin --> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1837605
*(****NOTE: YOU MUST HAVE THE BOOTLOADER UNLOCKED FOR 6.0.1.2)*
_*(******NOTE: you cannot flash kexec based Roms on this recovery it will fail or harm your phone******)*

[This will be my first major post that i will keep track of, but as of right now its WIP.... ]_

*THANKS & credits to the cyanogen mod team,* *BeansTown106, BMc08GT**, adam outler, mmmeff, and the rest of the devs and dev teams.*

_PS _
_Say thanks, donate, follow, or just make sure you are polite to all your community members and ESPECIALLY THE DEVS!!!_

(im at work so the amount of time is limited atm... more to come)


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

For the lazy people! Thanks i'll be following this right heeeeyuh


----------



## TDetroit (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you. My 14-day return period ended ON the day that the Bootloader was unlocked....lucky me


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]AOKP d2vzw JB Preview Build is Non-Kexec as of now[/background]


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

con247 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]AOKP d2vzw JB Preview Build is Non-Kexec as of now[/background]


Will update ....


----------



## bgolden84 (Jun 28, 2011)

You may want to make a note next to synergy. As of tonight I think you will have to be unlocked to flash. They started making some tweeks to there ramdisk

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay I will look into this also..... this is after all a WIP ^^ .... kudos to both of you for the informaiton i will research and post once i have complete concrete evidence.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. AOKP d2vzw JB Preview Build [[/background]http://rootzwiki.com...review-builds/]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*(****NOTE: YOU MIGHT NEED HAVE THE BOOTLOADER UNLOCKED FOR THIS ROM.... LOOKING INTO THIS****[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hey codelinx the answer is yes you need to be unlocked [/background]


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]2. AOKP d2vzw JB Preview Build [[/background]http://rootzwiki.com...review-builds/]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*(****NOTE: YOU MIGHT NEED HAVE THE BOOTLOADER UNLOCKED FOR THIS ROM.... LOOKING INTO THIS****[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hey codelinx the answer is yes you need to be unlocked [/background]


Ahhhh thanks awesome work. love your roms i run your roms on 3 diff SGS3s kudos

EDIT:

Been at a wedding all day this thread will be updated late tonight or late tomorrow... thanks for the info great work...


----------



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

[updated latest from around the web....]

Enjoy.... Hit thanks if you like this thread....


----------

